
Surveillance Is Suspected as Spacecraft’s Main Role - wglb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/science/space/23secret.html?ref=global-home&pagewanted=all
======
wglb
This appears to be the team that has done the discovery:
<http://www.satobs.org/seesat/seesatindex.html>

